# Manueller Datenupload?



## Thorga (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe per Suchfunktion zwar die Info gefunden, dass generell ein manueller Upload möglich ist, aber wie ich das mache, konnte ich leider nicht ermitteln.

Meinereiner hat den Eindruck, dass das permanente Laufen von Blasc sich negativ auf die Systemperformance auswirkt, weshalb ich meine Daten gerne nach Beendigung einer Gamesession manuell abgleichen würde.

Wie geht das?


----------



## Regnor (31. Januar 2006)

Thorga schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe per Suchfunktion zwar die Info gefunden, dass generell ein manueller Upload möglich ist, aber wie ich das mache, konnte ich leider nicht ermitteln.
> 
> ...



Servus, generell kannst du das über den Link "Manueller Upload" im Menü machen. Da wir z.Z leider Probleme mit unserer Homepage haben wurde dieser Link im Rahneb der Fehlersuche temorär entfernt. Er wird jedoch schnellstmöglich wieder aktiviert.

Zu deinem Eindruck *g* Wenn dein WoW läuft, dann ist BLASC quasi tot, es werden keine Systemresourcen verbraucht. Lediglich ein Windows Event wird abgefragt, dies geschieht auf meinem Entwickliungsrechner (lediglich eine 2,1 Ghz Maschine) mit 0% Prozessorlast. Wenn WoW nicht aktiv ist werden in einem Intervall von mehreren Minuten die News abgefragt, was auch nur minimalste Prozessorlast verursacht. Generell ist es jedoch auch möglich die News Abfrage über die Einstellungen abzustellen. Wie du siehst ist es also manchmal möglich das der Eindruck täuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (1. Februar 2006)

Der manuelle Upload ist wieder aktiv.


----------



## Thorga (1. Februar 2006)

Super!

Dann werde ich den direkt mal ausprobieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kurioserweise werden derzeit überhaupt kein Profil mehr von mir angezeigt,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thorga, Esja und Akolina sind im Datennirvana verschollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber es stand ja was geschrieben, dass es "irgendwelche" Probleme gab, so dass ich frohen Mutes bin, meine Profile bald wieder zu finden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorga (1. Februar 2006)

Der automatisierte Upload funktioniert, es wird immer am Ende einer Spielsitzung das Fenster geöffnet, dass der Upload stattfindet.

Aber meine gesammelten Charaktere werden nicht mehr angezeigt.

Auch der manuelle Upload hat geklappt, dort wurden mir alle Namen einwandfrei angezeigt, trotzdem ist nix zu sehen, wenn ich nach meinen Namen suche.

Ominöserweise funktioniert meine Sig noch... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

